# Basilicata - Lauria area



## KateAndy (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi,

can anyone recommend somewhere reasonably cheap for a couple to stay in the Lauria area please? We will have a rental car so not worried if it is out in the sticks.

Possibly April/May time and we are after a place with it's own kitchen to try keep our costs down.

Looking at houses in this area and wishing to see what the area has to offer.

We stayed near Metaponto last time which is too far for our liking this time.

Thank you


----------

